# Just arrived..



## Redfoot NERD (Mar 18, 2008)

.. little guys - 4" - maybe 5 years old? They ate squash shortly after putting them into their 'quarantine' enclosure - a small 36" kiddie pool. She is a little shy.. and both doing great - "Right-out-of-the-box"!

Male-












Female-











I think they make a nice pair-






Blessed again...


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Mar 18, 2008)

God is good


----------



## cvalda (Mar 18, 2008)

Gorgeous! Yep I definately think one of them should sneak into Buck & Butter's box!


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Mar 18, 2008)

Kelly you know that they should never share the same enclosure!

BTW.. It was NOT my idea to ship this early in the season!


----------



## cvalda (Mar 18, 2008)

LOL NOT their enclosure... just the shipping box to my house is all!!!


----------



## Tatooineboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Beautiful tort! Love the shell, too. So nice!


----------



## Crazy1 (Mar 18, 2008)

Yes they do make a beautiful pair. Lucky you Terry. How many types of torts do you have now?


----------



## Josh (Mar 18, 2008)

beautiful additions, Terry
they do make a great couple


----------



## Itort (Mar 18, 2008)

Terry, how big a box do you ship turtles in? I two more will fit. They're beautiful and I bet they love prickly pear.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Mar 18, 2008)

Crazy1 said:


> Yes they do make a beautiful pair. Lucky you Terry. How many types of torts do you have now?



2 Robyn: 
Carbonaria { redfoots } - Northern South America & Brazil
Elegans { stars } - Mainland India


----------



## Chucky (Mar 18, 2008)

Are those special painted tortoises? I see color in both tof them, some blue, some pink


----------



## Jentortmom (Mar 18, 2008)

Very nice Terry, Congratulations!!!!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Mar 18, 2008)

So pretty Terry......lucky you!


----------



## hetivernon (Mar 19, 2008)

they have a look of indian star as well....they are so gorgeous...ours are spur thighed and we love them more than anything...you can so see how people fall in love with tortoises!
X


----------



## Crazy1 (Mar 19, 2008)

Terry, they are beautiful. How close is there habitat needs to the Redfoots?
I know little about stars and redfoots. But I'm learning, Thanks to you and others of this forum for teaching me.


----------



## tortania (Mar 19, 2008)

Very nice new additions, Terry!


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Mar 19, 2008)

Crazy1 said:


> Terry, they are beautiful. How close is there habitat needs to the Redfoots?
> I know little about stars and redfoots. But I'm learning, Thanks to you and others of this forum for teaching me.



Terry, they are beautiful. How close is there habitat needs to the Redfoots?

Totally opposite.. continents and hemispheres apart.

Stars can stand some humidity.. as long as the temps are in the low to mid-80's. And G. elegans are strictly herbivorous.

See the link from here.. http://www.turtletary.com/stars.html

http://www.turtletary.com/Stars/REPTILESTARDoc.doc


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Mar 19, 2008)

I heard they smell. Is that true?


----------



## cvalda (Mar 19, 2008)

Redfootedboxturtles said:


> I heard they smell. Is that true?



All tortoises _smell_.


----------



## Itort (Mar 19, 2008)

No more then any other tort.


----------



## tortania (Mar 19, 2008)

I guess thank God for allergies....I've never noticed that my tortoises smell. In fact they are pretty odorless compared to my daughters cats, LOL.


----------



## PATMAN (Mar 20, 2008)

Who doesn't like seeing stars!

Congrats and enjoy them!


----------



## cvalda (Mar 20, 2008)

tortania said:


> I guess thank God for allergies....I've never noticed that my tortoises smell. In fact they are pretty odorless compared to my daughters cats, LOL.



LOL I wasn't talking about odor...


----------



## tortania (Mar 20, 2008)

cvalda said:


> tortania said:
> 
> 
> > I guess thank God for allergies....I've never noticed that my tortoises smell. In fact they are pretty odorless compared to my daughters cats, LOL.
> ...



LOL, okay...but I've never noticed a "smell" either


----------



## cvalda (Mar 20, 2008)

my tortoises smell! they always wander around smelling things! especially right before they nibble! 

they don't stink, tho!


----------



## tortania (Mar 20, 2008)

cvalda said:


> my tortoises smell! they always wander around smelling things! especially right before they nibble!
> 
> they don't stink, tho!



Ah, okay...since you put it that way. Mine do the same thing!


----------



## egyptiandan (Mar 21, 2008)

Your new pair look great Terry 

Danny


----------



## AWAaviatrix (Mar 21, 2008)

Beautiful Star's Terry. Congratulations!

Do you really think they are 5 yrs old? My 1st pair was that size when I got them and I was told they were around 2 years old. My newest is the same size as yours and was just imported so I was guessing that she would be around 2 as well. 

Misty


----------

